# Goodbye......



## Old Holborn (Jan 7, 2010)

Jonathan Ross and good riddance !!!!


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2010)

ooooh you tease Holborn I thought you where leaving there 
Yes well its the new year kick out the old.Lets hope he decides to stay off the tele full stop.My synisism says he wont though.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 7, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> Jonathan Ross and good riddance !!!!


 
At last! Should have been at the same time as that other idiot was kicked out!

Before that incident I could never stand the guy, in fact I never have liked him


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2010)

Einstein said:


> At last! Should have been at the same time as that other idiot was kicked out!
> 
> Before that incident I could never stand the guy, in fact I never have liked him



To big for his boots einstein ! what was it reported his wage was 6 mill or something? Id not give the guy 6p if i saw him lying in a shop window


----------



## HelenP (Jan 7, 2010)

Going against the grain here, I like Jonathan Ross !!  However, I have no idea what y'all are talking about!!  What's he leaving?  Where's he going?  What's happened lol.

PS - Sorry, but also a big Russell Brand fan !! *ducks

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Going against the grain here, I like Jonathan Ross !!  However, I have no idea what y'all are talking about!!  What's he leaving?  Where's he going?  What's happened lol.
> 
> PS - Sorry, but also a big Russell Brand fan !! *ducks
> 
> xx



he has decided not to renew his contract , he has left the BBC

*aims a snowball for Helen*


----------



## PhilT (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't like Jonathon Ross so good riddance I say!

And as for Russell Brand I think he is an untallented, unfunny idiot who needs to grow up.


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2010)

How on earth he pulled Katie Perry I dont know, she must go for the unwashed trapm look


----------



## katie (Jan 7, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Going against the grain here, I like Jonathan Ross !!  However, I have no idea what y'all are talking about!!  What's he leaving?  Where's he going?  What's happened lol.
> 
> PS - Sorry, but also a big Russell Brand fan !! *ducks
> 
> xx



Me too, i love that programme. why's it stopping?? noo


----------



## Einstein (Jan 7, 2010)

katie said:


> Me too, i love that programme. why's it stopping?? noo


 
Because for some reason he thinks he's worth the reported ?18m he's been paid by the beeb for the past three years work!

People who have talent in the beeb are taking pay cut's I'd presume he feels he can't afford to.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 7, 2010)

PhilT said:


> I don't like Jonathon Ross so good riddance I say!
> 
> And as for Russell Brand I think he is an untallented, unfunny idiot who needs to grow up.


 

Come, come, don't mince your words, tell us what you really think about these two planks?


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 7, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Going against the grain here, I like Jonathan Ross !!  However, I have no idea what y'all are talking about!!  What's he leaving?  Where's he going?  What's happened lol.
> 
> PS - Sorry, but also a big Russell Brand fan !! *ducks
> 
> xx



I'm with you there Helen/Katie, I also enjoy Rossy and Brand!

The first time I saw Brand doing BBLB I think I nearly wet myself daily!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 7, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> I'm with you there Helen/Katie, I also enjoy Rossy and Brand!
> 
> The first time I saw Brand doing BBLB I think I nearly wet myself daily!



Yep me too, I love them both.   Ok they shouldn't have rung Manuel but it was prerecorded and the BBC radio chose to broadcast it.   It is them who should have been shamed as well.   RB didn't get kicked out either, he left of his own free will and his statement was very good and perfectly apt.   I never did like him to begin with as I didn't get why the ladies fancied him but I now think he is funny.   Jonathan Ross chat show is hilarious, all the guests have a fab time and I will miss it.

Ok there's my two pennies worth.    By the way, lovely to be back, I missed you all.   x


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2010)

Well we are all diffirent who we like/dislike if we where all the same and had the same opinions  it would be very boring.


----------



## Old Holborn (Jan 7, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Well we are all diffirent who we like/dislike if we where all the same and had the same opinions it would be very boring.


 
And the world would be at peace.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 7, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> And the world would be at peace.



now there's a thought! Bit deep right now for me but a thought none the less!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2010)

I've liked JR since 'The Last Resort'. He brought something new to TV there and introduced us to a lot of people who became great stars, like Rowland Rivron and Kathy Burke. Sometimes he bugs me, but on the whole his interviews are funny and much better than the run of the mill Alan Titchmarsh/Russell Harty/Parkinson type ones. I think JR is the reason we now have people like Alan Carr, Graham Norton, J L Collins etc. - which may be good or bad, depending on your point of view!

Here he is interviewing Terry Gilliam in 1987:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ibnksGjAOk


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jan 7, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> Jonathan Ross and good riddance !!!!



I thought you were going to tell us some good news like you had been misdiagnosed and you were leaving us...

About time JR (not Ewing) retired


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> I thought you were going to tell us some good news like you had been misdiagnosed and you were leaving us...
> 
> About time JR (not Ewing) retired



lol Caroline thats what i thought especially considering holborn is currently waiting on tests to see if he is diabetic or not .


----------



## muddlethru (Jan 7, 2010)

He's going !!!!!! Hurrah, ring out the bells. Best bit of news this year. Come back Terry Wogan.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 7, 2010)

muddlethru said:


> He's going !!!!!! Hurrah, ring out the bells. Best bit of news this year. Come back Terry Wogan.



Agree with the first bit, not the second though. I liked Parky. Ross was OK in the beginning but he soon started getting on my wick. As for Brand - yeuch! Repulsive little tick.


----------



## Old Holborn (Jan 7, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> I thought you were going to tell us some good news like you had been misdiagnosed and you were leaving us...


 

How could I leave you all. If it turns out I'm not D I will pop in to see what occuring. 

 from forum members !!!!


----------



## Einstein (Jan 7, 2010)

muddlethru said:


> He's going !!!!!! Hurrah, ring out the bells. Best bit of news this year. Come back Terry Wogan.


 
Or Jimmy Young, he interviewed as a gentleman and had the respect of everyone he interviewed from Prime Ministers down. Mind you, not sure what he'd have made to this one 

Is JY still alive? As I don't listen to the radio or watch TV I miss one heck of a lot of the news. I hope he is.

TTFN


----------



## HelenP (Jan 7, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I've liked JR since 'The Last Resort'.



Me too!!




> I think JR is the reason we now have people like Alan Carr, Graham Norton, J L Collins etc. - which may be good or bad, depending on your point of view!



DEFinitely a good thing for me personally.  Can't stand Parky - his style or his personality - and Terry Wogan irritates me, although he's nice enough, I spose, in an 'old duffer' kind of way.  Just my opinion, of course. 

xx


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 7, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Going against the grain here, I like Jonathan Ross !!  However, I have no idea what y'all are talking about!!  What's he leaving?  Where's he going?  What's happened lol.
> 
> PS - Sorry, but also a big Russell Brand fan !! *ducks
> 
> xx



I'm with you.  JR (and now Being Human) were the only things I watch on the BBC.  It's turning into a re-run channel full of boring celebs.  You seen his potential replacements?  Graham Norton.  I kid ye not.  There's another good reason not to pay your TV license.

I'm following Rossy whereever he goes.  And as for Russell brand...cor blimey, yes please!


----------



## Old Holborn (Jan 7, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> the BBC. It's turning into a re-run channel full of boring celebs.


 
But now they've got an extra 6 million a year perhaps we might get some descent programs.


----------



## am64 (Jan 7, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> But now they've got an extra 6 million a year perhaps we might get some descent programs. [/QUOTE
> 
> in our dreams...


----------



## cazscot (Jan 7, 2010)

Einstein said:


> At last! Should have been at the same time as that other idiot was kicked out!
> 
> Before that incident I could never stand the guy, in fact I never have liked him





Yep with you all the way on that Einstein, as my late dear old grampa used to say he is a "nonentity".


----------



## am64 (Jan 7, 2010)

cazscot said:


> Yep with you all the way on that Einstein, as my late dear old grampa used to say he is a "nonentity".



i like russel brand my Daughter has met him a few times and hes ok... really....very innovative .... but Jonathon Ross yuck no talent at all never understood his populatity ...no imagination just a sheep heehee


----------

